# Cost of living Dubai



## Maruda (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your help in advance! Moving in in Nov with my family (2+2). could some help to avarage monthly cost? Is there any good website or excel available for orientation?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

read the "sticky post" on the top, actually 3rd one down, "Useful Info about Dubai" and the other stickies...then us the search function to trawl old posts....

and....Bob's your uncle !

also, google is your friend...there is tons of information out there...!

Good luck 
L.


----------

